

Stop It with the Tiny Font - doughj3
http://kevinfodness.com/2013/04/23/stop-it-with-the-tiny-font/

======
weavie
Part of it is because most designers are working with multiple huge monitors.
Give them a small 15" laptop to work on and I suspect you would see font sizes
increasing.

